# [emerge]kdm ne démarre plus ![resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Suite à ma dernière mise à jour en redémarrant mon PC kdm ne démarre plus te je suis en invite de commande.

Un login sous mon user et un startx me donne un écran noir et une fenêtre signalant un message d'erreur (que j'ia pas noté comme un gros niais !).

Au prompt des erreurs au démarrage :

check d'un disque

mysql ne démarre pas

apache non plus !

ainsi que mediatomb (à cause de Mysql je pense !)

et ensuite kdm.

Ma dernière mise à jour ne me semble pas avoir touché à ces paquets, la voici :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ sudo tail -300 /var/log/emerge.log | grep ">>>"

Password:

1274806862:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/inkscape-0.47

1276067822: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.240.58/gentoo-portage

1276073966:  >>> emerge (1 of 33) app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1 to /

1276074024:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-portage/portage-utils:0

1276074027:  >>> unmerge success: app-portage/portage-utils-0.2.1

1276074030:  >>> emerge (2 of 33) gnome-base/gnome-common-2.28.0 to /

1276074056:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/gnome-common:3

1276074059:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/gnome-common-2.26.0

1276074063:  >>> emerge (3 of 33) media-libs/freetype-2.3.12 to /

1276074348:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/freetype:2

1276074354:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/freetype-2.3.11

1276074358:  >>> emerge (4 of 33) x11-misc/util-macros-1.8.0 to /

1276074391:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-misc/util-macros:0

1276074394:  >>> unmerge success: x11-misc/util-macros-1.6.1

1276074397:  >>> emerge (5 of 33) dev-db/sqlite-3.6.23.1 to /

1276074770:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-db/sqlite:3

1276074773:  >>> unmerge success: dev-db/sqlite-3.6.22-r2

1276074777:  >>> emerge (6 of 33) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o to /

1276075373:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/openssl:0

1276075378:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8n

1276075381:  >>> emerge (7 of 33) sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 to /

1276076127:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/binutils:0

1276076136:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3

1276076140:  >>> emerge (8 of 33) net-libs/gnutls-2.8.6 to /

1276076826:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-libs/gnutls:0

1276076829:  >>> unmerge success: net-libs/gnutls-2.8.5

1276076833:  >>> emerge (9 of 33) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2 to /

1276086244:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/gcc:4.4

1276086285:  >>> emerge (10 of 33) app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1 to /

1276086301:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.3

1276086305:  >>> emerge (11 of 33) x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.28.0 to /

1276086442:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme:0

1276086459:  >>> unmerge success: x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.26.0

1276086466:  >>> emerge (12 of 33) app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 to /

1276086496:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-python:0

1276086498:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/eselect-python-20091230

1276086501:  >>> emerge (13 of 33) dev-python/sip-4.10.2 to /

1276086575:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-python/sip:0

1276086577:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/sip-4.10

1276086582:  >>> emerge (14 of 33) dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3 to /

1276087124:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-lang/python:3.1

1276087160:  >>> emerge (15 of 33) dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.13 to /

1276087192:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-util/gtk-doc-am:0

1276087194:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11

1276087196:  >>> emerge (16 of 33) dev-libs/glib-2.22.5 to /

1276087910:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/glib:2

1276087913:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/glib-2.22.4

1276087917:  >>> emerge (17 of 33) dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86 to /

1276087996:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/dbus-glib:0

1276087998:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.82-r1

1276088000:  >>> emerge (18 of 33) x11-libs/pango-1.26.2 to /

1276088263:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/pango:0

1276088266:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1

1276088270:  >>> emerge (19 of 33) app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.6 to /

1276088353:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/syslog-ng:0

1276088356:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4

1276088359:  >>> emerge (20 of 33) sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.1 to /

1276088465:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-auth/consolekit:0

1276088468:  >>> unmerge success: sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2

1276088471:  >>> emerge (21 of 33) gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18 to /

1276088711:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/orbit:2

1276088714:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/orbit-2.14.17

1276088718:  >>> emerge (22 of 33) x11-wm/openbox-3.4.11.1 to /

1276088870:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-wm/openbox:3

1276088873:  >>> unmerge success: x11-wm/openbox-3.4.10

1276088876:  >>> emerge (23 of 33) app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p7 to /

1276088961:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/sudo:0

1276088964:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p4

1276088967:  >>> emerge (24 of 33) x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.9 to /

1276090735:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/gtk+:2

1276090739:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/gtk+-2.18.6

1276090743:  >>> emerge (25 of 33) net-wireless/bluez-4.63 to /

1276090944:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: net-wireless/bluez:0

1276090947:  >>> unmerge success: net-wireless/bluez-4.39-r2

1276090951:  >>> emerge (26 of 33) app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r1 to /

1276092350:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/ghostscript-gpl:0

1276092354:  >>> unmerge success: app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3

1276092358:  >>> emerge (27 of 33) gnome-base/gconf-2.28.1 to /

1276092488:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/gconf:2

1276092493:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1

1276092497:  >>> emerge (28 of 33) x11-libs/libwnck-2.28.0 to /

1276092638:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/libwnck:0

1276092642:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/libwnck-2.26.2-r2

1276092646:  >>> emerge (29 of 33) gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18 to /

1276092785:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-extra/libgsf:0

1276092788:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.15

1276092794:  >>> emerge (30 of 33) gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.2 to /

1276092969:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: gnome-base/librsvg:2

1276092972:  >>> unmerge success: gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.0

1276092976:  >>> emerge (31 of 33) dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 to /

1276094754:  >>> depclean

1276094822:  >>> unmerge success: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4

1276095791:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2 to /
```

Lors de ces mises à jour j'ai fait un depclean et un revdep-rebuild qui n'ont rien remontés si ce n'est media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2

Je ne sais pas trop comment investiguer sur ce problème pour en trouver la cause et la réparer !

Help me please !Last edited by BENJI on Mon Jul 26, 2010 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KeNNys

Tu n'aurais pas oublie de faire un dispatch-conf ?

A la fin de la maj il t'a pas dit qu'il y avait des modif de /etc ?

----------

## BENJI

C'est une bonne remarque mais non j'ai fait ça bien ! Même si moi j'utilise plutôt etc-update

```
ataualpa ben # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

En même temps tous les fichiers de conf qui été impactés ne m'étant pas connu j'ai fait un merge automatique.

De mémoire il y avait du syslog et je ne sais plus quoi d'autre !

Y a t-il un moyen de retrouver l'historique des fichiers modifiés ?

----------

## KeNNys

que donne ton fichier log pour xorg ?

je crois que le chemin c'est ;

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## BENJI

Le voici, je me demande s'il n'y en a pas un autre à checker :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Password:

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ataualpa 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #2 Thu Mar 11 16:39:33 CET 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb2 acpi=force

Build Date: 19 April 2010  09:43:23PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 11 09:24:41 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Loader magic: 0x81ece80

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0253:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] rev 163, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xddc80000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  96.43.14  Sun Nov  8 18:24:17 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.5.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  96.43.14  Sun Nov  8 18:12:51 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 Ti 4200 at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.25.00.37.27

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 2X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 Ti 4200 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): External Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (89, 87); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 062a:0000

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
```

les erreurs hal !

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

un lien avec dbus-glib peut-être ?

----------

## Picani

T'as pensé à faire après la maj :

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

et 

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

?

----------

## BENJI

oui oui,

enfin à tout hasard je viens de le relancer mais j'ai peu d'espoir !

qqn a une autre idée là moi je sèche !

EDIT==

```
ataualpa ben # emerge --depclean -a

 * Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

 * recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

 * app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

 *

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 *

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   855

Packages in world:    80

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    855

Number removed:       0

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Par contre le revdep rebuilt est encours et remonte plein de lien broken.

Très curieux.

Je viens de faire la vérif dans l'historique de mes commandes et j'ia bien fait un deplclean suivi d'un revdep-rebuild qui n'avait rien remonté comme problème. J'attends la fin de l'analyse pour vous tenir au jus !Last edited by BENJI on Fri Jun 11, 2010 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

```
emerge -1av glib dbus-glib
```

et si ça ne va pas, il va falloir recompiler plein de paquets:

```
emerge -1av `equery d glib`
```

----------

## BENJI

Voilà le résultat du revdep-rebuild :

```
 * Messages for package media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2 failed:

 *   unexpected portageq exit code: 2

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 1575:  Called has_version '=sys-devel/gcc-*[openmp]'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  184:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "unexpected portageq exit code: ${retval}"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/work/ImageMagick-6.6.1-2'
```

le log ici :

```
ataualpa ben # less /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/temp/build.log

 * CPV:  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  X bzip2 cxx elibc_glibc jpeg kernel_linux lcms openmp perl png svg tiff truetype userland_GNU x86 xml zlib

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ImageMagick-6.6.1-2.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/work

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/work/ImageMagick-6.6.1-2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/work/ImageMagick-6.6.1-2 ...

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

ERROR: Invalid atom: '=sys-devel/gcc-*[openmp]'

 * ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2 failed:

 *   unexpected portageq exit code: 2

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 1575:  Called has_version '=sys-devel/gcc-*[openmp]'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  184:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "unexpected portageq exit code: ${retval}"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.1.2/work/ImageMagick-6.6.1-2'

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...
```

ça change qqch à ta réponse précédente ?

----------

## BENJI

Je viens de voir que dans mon tout premier emerge python 3 vient d'être installé.

Je viens de lire les news sur cette migration.

```
ataualpa ben # locale -a | grep 'en_GB'

en_GB

en_GB.iso88591

en_GB.utf8
```

```
ataualpa ben # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

je crois que c'est typiquement ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas avoir comme conf...

comment je m'en sors ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour Python, passe immédiatement à la version 2, pas la 3.

----------

## BENJI

Et comment tu fais ?

Moi j'ai ça et j'ai rien demandé !

```
*  dev-lang/python

      Latest version available: 3.1.2-r3

      Latest version installed: 3.1.2-r3

      Size of files: 9,557 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.python.org/

      Description:   Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language.

      License:       PSF-2.2

```

Imaginons que je repasse en version 2, mes locales ont qu'en même besoin d'être mise à jour, tu ne crois pas ?

----------

## Picani

Alors tu essayes de faire :

```
# emerge -av --onsehot python-2.6.4-r1
```

Si sa marche pas télécharge ici (enfin dans le répertoire dev-lang de ton architecture) un paquet binaire de python-2.6.4-r1. Puis fais :

```
# emerge -K python-2.6.4-r1

# eselect python list
```

 pour savoir quel numéro a python 2 et 

```
# eselect python set [le numéro de python 2]
```

Et tu seras repassé en python 2

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas besoin de chipoter autant !

"eselect python set 1" suffit.

----------

## Picani

Mais la sortie de son eix python indique qu'il n'as plus python 2.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu supprimé manuellement python 2 ?

Emerge installe les deux versions côte à côte, normalement...

----------

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Absent pendant le WE je ne trouve vos réponses que maintenant.

alors

```
ataualpa ben # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.4

  [2]   python2.6 *

  [3]   python3.1
```

mais c'est bien la version 3.1 qui est installée.

J'ai trouvé dans /var/log/emerge.log sur un unmerge de python 2.6.4-r1 (mais c'était pas du manuel) :

```
ataualpa ben # grep "python-2.6.4-r1" /var/log/emerge.log

1268048478:  >>> emerge (3 of 33) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 to /

1268048482:  === (3 of 33) Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268048482:  === (3 of 33) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268049011:  === (3 of 33) Merging (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268049052:  === (3 of 33) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268049052:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 33) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 to /

1268687946:  >>> emerge (6 of 10) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 to /

1268687951:  === (6 of 10) Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268687951:  === (6 of 10) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268688569:  === (6 of 10) Merging (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268688597:  === Unmerging... (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1)

1268688616:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1

1268688627:  === (6 of 10) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268688627:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 10) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 to /

1276506604:  *** emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose python-2.6.4-r1
```

et depuis il semble que la version 2.6 ai été réinstallée (ligne 1274780040) :

```

grep "python-" /var/log/emerge.log

[...]

1268688597:  === Unmerging... (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1)

1268688616:  >>> unmerge success: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1

1268688627:  === (6 of 10) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild)

1268688627:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 10) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 to /

1270159566:  >>> emerge (15 of 45) app-admin/python-updater-0.8 to /

1270159569:  === (15 of 45) Cleaning (app-admin/python-updater-0.8::/usr/portage/app-admin/python-updater/python-updater-0.8.ebuild)

1270159569:  === (15 of 45) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/python-updater-0.8::/usr/portage/app-admin/python-updater/python-updater-0.8.ebuild)

1270159576:  === (15 of 45) Merging (app-admin/python-updater-0.8::/usr/portage/app-admin/python-updater/python-updater-0.8.ebuild)

1270159581:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/python-updater:0

1270159581:  === Unmerging... (app-admin/python-updater-0.7-r1)

1270159584:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/python-updater-0.7-r1

1270159586:  === (15 of 45) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/python-updater-0.8::/usr/portage/app-admin/python-updater/python-updater-0.8.ebuild)

1270159586:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 45) app-admin/python-updater-0.8 to /

1274780040:  >>> emerge (18 of 35) dev-lang/python-2.4.6 to /

1274780044:  === (18 of 35) Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.4.6.ebuild)

1274780044:  === (18 of 35) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/python-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.4.6.ebuild)

1274780463:  === (18 of 35) Merging (dev-lang/python-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.4.6.ebuild)

1274780491:  === (18 of 35) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/python-2.4.6::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.4.6.ebuild)

1274780491:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 35) dev-lang/python-2.4.6 to /

1276086466:  >>> emerge (12 of 33) app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 to /

1276086469:  === (12 of 33) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-python-20100321::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-python/eselect-python-20100321.ebuild)

1276086469:  === (12 of 33) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-python-20100321::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-python/eselect-python-20100321.ebuild)

1276086488:  === (12 of 33) Merging (app-admin/eselect-python-20100321::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-python/eselect-python-20100321.ebuild)

1276086496:  === Unmerging... (app-admin/eselect-python-20091230)

1276086498:  >>> unmerge success: app-admin/eselect-python-20091230

1276086501:  === (12 of 33) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-python-20100321::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-python/eselect-python-20100321.ebuild)

1276086501:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 33) app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 to /

1276086582:  >>> emerge (14 of 33) dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3 to /

1276086586:  === (14 of 33) Cleaning (dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-3.1.2-r3.ebuild)

1276086586:  === (14 of 33) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-3.1.2-r3.ebuild)

1276087109:  === (14 of 33) Merging (dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-3.1.2-r3.ebuild)

1276087160:  === (14 of 33) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3::/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-3.1.2-r3.ebuild)

1276087160:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 33) dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3 to /

1276506604:  *** emerge --oneshot --ask --verbose python-2.6.4-r1
```

La dernière ligne c'est ce que j'ai essayé ce matin et qui n'a pas abouti !

Comment je m'en sors ?

La blessure à l'air profonde regardez ce que donne un man emerge :

```
ataualpa ben # man emerge

/usr/bin/gtbl: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

groff: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Poussin

lance python-updater

----------

## BENJI

C'est fait c'est gavé de message d'erreur !

```
* The following 12 packages have failed to build or install:

 *

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.10.2', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/sip-4.10.2/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/numpy-1.3.0-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/numpy-1.3.0-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/lxml-2.2.6', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/lxml-2.2.6/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygame-1.9.1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygame-1.9.1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/imaging-1.1.7', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/imaging-1.1.7/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/vte-0.22.5', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/vte-0.22.5/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/kaa-base-0.6.0', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/kaa-base-0.6.0/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/kaa-imlib2-0.2.3-r1', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/kaa-imlib2-0.2.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/kaa-metadata-0.7.7', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/kaa-metadata-0.7.7/temp/build.log'

 *  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-tv/xbmc-9.11-r4', 'merge'), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9.11-r4/temp/build.log'
```

exemple :

```
ataualpa ben # less /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log

 * CPV:  dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  X dbus elibc_glibc kde kernel_linux opengl sql svg userland_GNU webkit x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.3 ...

 * Applying PyQt4-4.6.1-configure-multilib.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying PyQt4-4.7.2-configure.py.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Preparation of dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 with CPython 2.6...

 * Preparation of dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 with CPython 3.1...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.3 ...

 * Configuration of dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 with CPython 2.6...

python2.6 configure.py --confirm-license --bindir=/usr/bin --destdir=/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages --sipdir=/usr/share/sip --qsci-api --enable=QtCore --enable=QtNetwork --enable=QtScript --enable=QtTest --enable=QtXml --enable=QtGui --enable=QtDesigner --enable=QtScriptTools --enable=QtOpenGL --enable=QtSql --enable=QtSvg --enable=QtWebKit CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CXX=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ LINK_SHLIB=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ CFLAGS='-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe' CXXFLAGS='-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe' LFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'

Determining the layout of your Qt installation...

Error: /usr/bin/qmake failed to create a makefile. Make sure you have a working

Qt v4 qmake on your PATH or use the -q argument to explicitly specify a working

Qt v4 qmake.

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 failed:

 *   Configuration failed with CPython 2.6 in configuration() function

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5070:  Called python_execute_function '-s' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3409:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                       die "${failure_message}";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.3'
```

----------

## BENJI

comment est-ce que je peux revenir à python-2.6.4-r1 car ça ne marche pas !

```
ataualpa torrent # emerge -av python-2.6.4-r1

!!! 'python-2.6.4-r1' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

J'ai pourtant bien l'ebuild !

```
ataualpa torrent # ls -l /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/

total 164

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    84355 Jun  4 21:35 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     4838 Jun  4 21:35 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x 2 portage portage  4096 Sep  6  2009 files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      661 Dec  6  2009 metadata.xml

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     9276 May 25 19:35 python-2.4.6.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     9639 May 25 19:35 python-2.5.4-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     9579 May 25 19:35 python-2.6.4-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     9493 May 25 19:35 python-2.6.5-r2.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     9322 Jun  4 21:35 python-3.1.2-r3.ebuild
```

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ataualpa torrent # emerge -av python-2.6.4-r1
> 
> !!! 'python-2.6.4-r1' is not a valid package atom.
> 
> !!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details. 
> ...

 

Il ne dit pas que l'ebuild n'existe pas mais bien que ta syntaxe n'est pas correcte !

Pour contrôler la version du paquet, il faut mettre un préfixe devant l'atom, par exemple le signe "=" pour une version précise.

Donc :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av =python-2.6.4-r1

 

Il te dit aussi que tout ça est expliqué dans man 5 ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il ne dit pas que l'ebuild n'existe pas mais bien que ta syntaxe n'est pas correcte !
> 
> Pour contrôler la version du paquet, il faut mettre un préfixe devant l'atom, par exemple le signe "=" pour une version précise.
> ...

 

Merci,

j'ai pas trop d'atom crochu avec !

comme dis plus haut dans le post ma commande man ne fonctionne plus !

Je viens donc de relancer la compilation mais j'ai des doutes sur le fiat que ça résolve mon problème... tient d'ailleurs le résultat ne s'est pas fait trop attendre 

```
ataualpa torrent # emerge -av =python-2.6.4-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads tk (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -wininst" 10,999 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 10,999 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles/Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2'

--2010-06-15 13:32:17--  ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles/Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.imj.fr... 94.23.194.173

Connecting to gentoo.imj.fr|94.23.194.173|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2 ... 11249486

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 11249486 (11M) (unauthoritative)

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 11,249,486   470K/s   in 24s

2010-06-15 13:32:42 (464 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2' saved [11249486]

 * Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2'

--2010-06-15 13:32:43--  ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.imj.fr... 94.23.194.173

Connecting to gentoo.imj.fr|94.23.194.173|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> SIZE python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2 ... 12570

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 12570 (12K) (unauthoritative)

100%[===================================================================================================================>] 12,570      --.-K/s   in 0.09s

2010-06-15 13:32:43 (132 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2' saved [12570]

 * python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  berkdb elibc_glibc gdbm ipv6 kernel_linux ncurses readline ssl threads tk userland_GNU wide-unicode x86 xml

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Python-2.6.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work

>>> Unpacking python-gentoo-patches-2.6.4-r1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4 ...

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   01_all_static_library_location.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   02_all_disable_modules_and_ssl.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   03_all_add_portage_search_path.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   04_all_libdir.patch ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   05_all_verbose_building_of_extensions.patch ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   06_all_dbm_automagic.patch ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   07_all_internal_expat.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   08_all_non-zero_exit_status_on_failure.patch ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   09_all_use_external_libffi.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   10_all_disable_multiprocessing_with_disabled_threads.patch ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   11_all_arm_OABI.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   12_all_check_availability_of_nis_headers.patch ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   21_all_distutils_cxxflags.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   22_all_distutils_rpath_gcc.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   23_all_turkish_locale.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   24_all_distutils_byte-compiling.patch ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   25_all_dont_ignore___cmp___of_metaclasses.patch ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4 ...

 * Disabled modules:  _sqlite3

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-fpectl --enable-shared --enable-ipv6 --with-threads --enable-unicode=ucs4 --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --with-libc= --with-system-ffi

checking for --with-universal-archs... 32-bit

checking MACHDEP... linux2

checking EXTRAPLATDIR...

checking machine type as reported by uname -m... i686

checking for --without-gcc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5431:  Called econf '--with-fpectl' '--enable-shared' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-threads' '--enable-unicode=ucs4' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--with-libc=' '--with-system-ffi'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1:

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5431:  Called econf '--with-fpectl' '--enable-shared' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-threads' '--enable-unicode=ucs4' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--with-libc=' '--with-system-ffi'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4'
```

je pète un plomb !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Absent pendant le WE je ne trouve vos réponses que maintenant.
> 
> alors
> ...

 

Non, tu as 3 versions d'installées (2.4, 2.6 et 3.1) mais c'est la 2.6 qui est active !

Comme elle semble poser problème, essaie tout d'abord d'activer la 2.4 comme te l'a suggéré XavierMiller :

```
 eselect python set 1
```

----------

## BENJI

ok c'est fait mais je fais quoi ensuite !

```
ataualpa torrent # python-updater

  File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 152

    print("ERROR: insufficient parameters!", file=sys.stderr)

                                                 ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 152

    print("ERROR: insufficient parameters!", file=sys.stderr)

                                                 ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

 * Python 2 and Python 3 not installed
```

ça sent pas bon !

----------

## ghoti

En effet, j'ai l'impression qu'on se disperse et qu'on rame dans la soupe  :Sad: 

Pour tenter de remettre de l'ordre, essaie tout d'abord de virer python-3.1 car il ne convient de toutes façons pas à portage.

```
emerge -Ca python:3.1
```

Masque cette version pour être sûr de ne plus la ramasser par la suite.

Ensuite, essaie de (re)emerger une version du slot 2.6 de python

```
emerge -1a python:2.6
```

Si ça ne va pas, utilise la méthode de Picani plus haut pour installer une version binaire.

Si ça passe, vérifie comme plus haut avec eselect que la version 2.6* est bien active.

A ce moment, lance python-updater.

Après ça, on y verra peut-être plus clair ...

----------

## BENJI

en repassant en 2.6 (eselect python set 2) j'ai pu désinstaller la 3.1

la 2.6 est en cours de réinstallation et viens de planter :

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1:

 * "bsddb" module is out-of-date and no longer maintained inside dev-lang/python. It has

 * been additionally removed in Python 3. You should use external, still maintained "bsddb3"

 * module provided by dev-python/bsddb3 which supports both Python 2 and Python 3.

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5431:  Called econf '--with-fpectl' '--enable-shared' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-threads' '--enable-unicode=ucs4' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--with-libc=' '--with-system-ffi'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4'

ataualpa torrent # emerge -s bsddb

Searching...

[ Results for search key : bsddb ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-python/bsddb3

      Latest version available: 4.8.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 205 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.jcea.es/programacion/pybsddb.htm http://pypi.python.org/pypi/bsddb3

      Description:   Python bindings for Berkeley DB

      License:       BSD
```

l'installation par le binaire maintenant : ECHEC !

```
ataualpa torrent # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"
```

J'ai téléchargé dans ce même répertoire l'archive du binaire

```
ataualpa gentoo_package # ls

python-2.6.4-r1.tbz2
```

et lancé l'installation :

```
ataualpa gentoo_package # emerge -K =python-2.6.4-r1

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1".

ataualpa gentoo_package # echo $PKGDIR
```

maintenant je veux bien masquer (>=dev-lang/python-3.1 dans package.mask) mais je sais où ce genre de manipulation mène.

j'aimerai mieux comprendre pourquoi j'ai la 3.1 sans rien avoir demandé puisque à vous lire tous il ne devrait y avoir que la 2.6 ?

Vous me suivez ? Vous vous avez rien masqué et ça marche, je me trompe ?

Là si je masque ça résoud mon problème, dans un an alors que je ne m'en souviendrai plus ça m'en posera un à nouveau (quoi tu es toujours en 2.6 mais ça fait plus de 6 mois qu'on est déjà à la 4 !).

Et j'ai toujours le problème des locales non (ça non plus je ne sais pas trop quoi faire pour être à jour) ?

```
ataualpa ben # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> en repassant en 2.6 (eselect python set 2) j'ai pu désinstaller la 3.1
> 
> la 2.6 est en cours de réinstallation et viens de planter :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu peux aussi désactiver le flag berkdb  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> maintenant je veux bien masquer (>=dev-lang/python-3.1 dans package.mask) mais je sais où ce genre de manipulation mène.
> 
> j'aimerai mieux comprendre pourquoi j'ai la 3.1 sans rien avoir demandé puisque à vous lire tous il ne devrait y avoir que la 2.6 ?
> 
> Vous me suivez ? Vous vous avez rien masqué et ça marche, je me trompe ?

 

En résumé, portage n'a pas encore été totalement été converti pour supporter python-3.1.

Mais comme celui-ci est stable, il n'était pas normal de le masquer. Ca peut se discuter mais c'est comme ça pour l'instant !  :Wink: 

Bref, on peut installer python-3.1 mais pas l'utiliser comme interpréteur principal sinon cela plante portage.

Le mieux, si tu ne maîtrises pas Gentoo, et pour être certain de ne pas faire de c**ries (trop tard apparemment !  :Laughing: ), c'est de masquer python-3.1 provisoirement et de consulter régulièrement les infos qui passent à ce sujet sur les canaux habituels  :Wink: 

Pour tes locales, tu as quoi dans /etc/env.d/02locale ?

----------

## BENJI

```
ataualpa gentoo_package # cat /etc/env.d/02locale

cat: /etc/env.d/02locale: No such file or directory
```

Et un de plus !

sinon j'ai pas compris ce que je dois faire avec berkdb !

et plus rien n'a l'air de fonctionner sur ma machine là et je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi ni comment ça va s'arranger !

actuellement je suis incapable de réinstaller une 2.6 !

----------

## ghoti

As-tu au moins quelque-chose dans /etc/env.d/ ?   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> sinon j'ai pas compris ce que je dois faire avec berkdb ! 

 

Désactiver le flag au niveau de python et il arrêtera de t'insulter à propos de bsddb  :Wink: 

```
echo "dev-python/python" -berkdb >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## BENJI

```
ataualpa gentoo_package # ls -l /etc/env.d/

total 120

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  218 Nov 20  2009 00basic

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   37 Jan 14 01:52 00glibc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  140 Apr 20 08:55 03opengl

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  160 Jun  9 11:35 05binutils

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   92 Aug  3  2006 05gcc-i386-pc-linux-gnu

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  310 Jan 14 04:43 05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   37 Apr 23  2009 09sandbox

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   36 Dec 14  2009 10xkeyboard-config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   26 Apr 22 09:38 20ant

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   79 Jan 14  2009 20java-config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  145 Apr  2 07:59 20php5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   81 Jun  7  2009 30xdg-data-local

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   44 Apr  1 23:35 37fontconfig

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   55 Feb 25 12:21 43kdepaths

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   21 Jul 31  2009 44qca2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   22 Apr 21 16:34 44qt4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   33 Jun  9 16:08 50gconf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   14 Jun  9 15:38 50gtk2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   36 Jan 13 10:52 50ncurses

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   35 May 13  2009 70klibc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   50 Sep 28  2009 70less

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   46 May  3 11:56 90games

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   54 Jun  7  2009 90xdg-data-base

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   48 Nov 20  2009 98ca-certificates

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   42 Apr 19 16:08 99gentoolkit-env

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   34 Mar 25 08:55 99splash

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun  9 11:35 binutils

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jul 31  2009 cblas

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun  9 16:46 gcc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun  9 14:28 python
```

et là ça devient n'importe quoi !

```
ataualpa gentoo_package # echo "dev-python/python" -berkdb >> /etc/portage/package.use

ataualpa gentoo_package # emerge -av =python-2.6.4-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads tk (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -wininst" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

-berkdb n'est pas pris en compte...

```
ataualpa gentoo_package # tail /etc/portage/package.use

##

## kdenlive

media-libs/mlt ffmpeg melt qt3

##

## vlc

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live

##

dev-db/mysql embedded

dev-python/python -berkdb
```

----------

## brubru

Avec dev-lang/python -berkdb, ça devrait mieux aller.

Sinon le comportement normal de portage c'est d'installer les nouveaux slots (ici python:3.1), par exemple quand gcc est mis à jour, le nouveau slot est automatiquement installé, sinon on serait encore tous avec gcc-2.95. Mais comme python3 est incompatible avec le 2, ça devient compliqué. Donc, le mieux, si tu n'en as pas besoin, tu masque.

Bruno

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> -berkdb n'est pas pris en compte...

 

Désolé, au temps pour moi !  :Embarassed: 

La commande devait en effet être :

 *Quote:*   

> echo "dev-lang/python -berkdb" >> /etc/portage/package.use

 

Pour les locales, les avais-tu configurées globalement ou localement ?

Jette peut-être un coup d'oeil à la doc ...

----------

## BENJI

bien vu pour la faute de syntaxe mais ça n'a pas suffit :

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5431:  Called econf '--with-fpectl' '--enable-shared' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-threads' '--enable-unicode=ucs4' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--with-libc=' '--with-system-ffi'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4'
```

J'ai bien masqué Python 3.

----------

## ghoti

Depuis le temps, tu devrais tout de même savoir que cette portion de message n'apporte rien comme info sur l'origine de l'erreur !  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Oui, j'ai posté un peu trop vite, je me suis trompé de copier/coller:

```
>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4 ...

 * Disabled modules:  _bsddb _sqlite3

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-fpectl --enable-shared --enable-ipv6 --with-threads --enable-unicode=ucs4 --infodir=${prefix}/share/info --mandir=${prefix}/share/man --with-libc= --with-system-ffi

checking for --with-universal-archs... 32-bit

checking MACHDEP... linux2

checking EXTRAPLATDIR...

checking machine type as reported by uname -m... i686

checking for --without-gcc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1 failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 5431:  Called econf '--with-fpectl' '--enable-shared' '--enable-ipv6' '--with-threads' '--enable-unicode=ucs4' '--infodir=${prefix}/share/info' '--mandir=${prefix}/share/man' '--with-libc=' '--with-system-ffi'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.4-r1/work/Python-2.6.4'
```

Un pb avec gcc visiblement !

gcc fait partie des paquets qui ont été mis à jour en même temps que python :

 *Quote:*   

> 1276076833:  >>> emerge (9 of 33) sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

 

----------

## ghoti

Que donnent les commandes 

```
gcc-config -l

gcc -v
```

?

Tant qu'on y est, poste aussi le résultat de 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## BENJI

```
ataualpa ben # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3

ataualpa ben # gcc -v

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'gcc'
```

```
ataualpa ben # emerge --info

!!! No gcc found. You probably need to 'source /etc/profile'

!!! to update the environment of this terminal and possibly

!!! other terminals also.

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, [unavailable], glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-TM-_CPU_1300MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Jun 2010 05:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.3.6-r1, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/armagetron /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran fr gd gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="wacom keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ataualpa ben # gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

Bon ben tape gcc-config 2 et revérifie avec les 2 commandes ci-dessus.

Si tu obtiens le même genre de message, essaie l'autre version de gcc (gcc-config 1)

Ensuite, emerge -1av gcc pour réinstaller la dernière version

----------

## BENJI

ça a marché

```
ataualpa ben # gcc-config 2

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 ...

 * Your gcc has a bug with GCC_SPECS.

 * Please re-emerge gcc.

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/68395

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile

ataualpa ben # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

ataualpa ben # gcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2/work/gcc-4.4.3/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/python --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2)
```

l'installation de python est en cours !

on va voir ce que ça donnera.

En même temps rien ne me dit que une fois réinstallé mon pc va refonctionner normalement (kdm, X, mysql, mediatomb, apache...)

----------

## BENJI

l'installation de python est passée.

j'ai relancé un revdep-rebuild.

A suivre.

----------

## BENJI

Salut tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre.

Reste qu'en même à voir s'il y a des erreur sur le lancement de apach, mysql mais en tout cas pour kdm c'est ok.

python-updater est passé.

Maintenant pour ma question sur les locales je crois que je n'avais rien configuré et que j'avais juste mis  *Quote:*   

> LINGUAS="fr"
> 
> 

  dans make.conf.

Ghoti, que te renvoie la commande locale dans ton cas. Je vais m'inspirer !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Ghoti, que te renvoie la commande locale dans ton cas. Je vais m'inspirer !

 

Il y a beaucoup mieux : Guide de localisation de Gentoo Linux  :Wink: 

En ce qui me concerne, je ne me suis pas cassé la tête : j'ai uniquement défini la variable LANG=fr_BE@euro au niveau global du système...

----------

## BENJI

Bon ben maintenant j'ai ça :

```
ataualpa ben # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=fr_FR.euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.euro"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.euro"

LC_ALL=
```

et j'ai l'heure qui avance de 2 heures et 26 minutes ?

```
ataualpa ben # date

Mon Jun 21 19:16:00 CEST 2010
```

et il est en fait 17:50 !

J'aime quand l'écart n'est pas un compte rond... ça promet encore !   :Laughing: 

----------

